# Musky chatterbait s



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I've seen articles on musky chatterbait s. Anyone have much luck on them at Milton or the branch? Seems like they would work. They would be alot better I think around wood.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Muskies love the chatterbait! I caught 8 last year at Alum Creek while bass fishing and 7 of them were on a chatterbait. And I caught one this year ar Clear Fork on a chatterbait. All were around downed timber! I mentioned it last year asking if they made one for muskies on one of these threads. They should be really good I would think.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I just got these ones and they look awsome in the water. The venom one has amazing vibration and erratic tracking on the retrieve. Going to try it Sunday at Milton in the river around wood. Clothespins have been working but still snag alot. Hope these are better around wood. They are both around 6 inches long.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Big tooth tackle klack bait.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

That's what you use?


----------

